# Pinarello...real or fake?



## Keeshimself (Jan 13, 2013)

*80's Pinarello...real or fake?*

Found a Pinarello on craigslist locally for a pretty decent deal. I don't know very much about pinarellos so I would like some assistance before pulling the trigger on the sale.

It is a mid 80's Pinarello that is painted dark blue and has yellow decals. The yellow decal on the down tube says "treviso," the front decal says Pinarello treviso as well and below that says "Marca Dep." I know that Treviso is the town that Pinarellos are produced but I also know they had a model named after it. 

It has cheaper components that probably aren't worth mentioning with Mavic wheels and a Shimano deraileur. 

The things that raised a red flag for me is the fact that it has cheaper mismatched components and it is NOT stamped with a "P" nor does it have "PINARELLO" stamped on the bottom bracket. Are all of their frames stamped?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do have pictures but they are off a crappy cell phone and don't show much detail.

Thanks in advance,

Kees


----------



## Keeshimself (Jan 13, 2013)

51 views and no one has chimed in?

PICS:























































Cheers.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Keeshimself said:


> 51 views and no one has chimed in?


That's not a Pinarello, more like a bike from WalMart with Pina decals off EBay. Ridicuous geometry, cheap dropouts, cheap fork crown.

I could write Pinarello on a 2x4, doesn't make it a Pinarello.

Value=$10 max.


----------



## Keeshimself (Jan 13, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That's not a Pinarello, more like a bike from WalMart with Pina decals off EBay. Ridicuous geometry, cheap dropouts, cheap fork crown.
> 
> I could write Pinarello on a 2x4, doesn't make it a Pinarello.
> 
> Value=$10 max.


Boom, Thanks a lot for the help Cinelli. I am pretty bummed out about it since I would have loved to ride it if it were the real deal.

Looks like I'll be sticking to my original plan and building my old Raleigh.


----------

